# Update about the Pregnant Golden from WI



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

THANK GOD...... so glad to hear this, thanks for the update. i was sooo bummed when i heard they were already "sold", but glad it was a rescue that was able to get to them before a miller... ugh.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update and for getting everyone's attention to try and help resolve the situation.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Thank God these babies are safe!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is wonderful!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for the update!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Libbysmom
YOU are my newest HERO!!! (Along with the WI Puppy Mill Project)
Thank you!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such WONDERFUL news  Wooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!

Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy, that makes my day, even with the lousy weather.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

ALL RIGHT! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update. My heart sank when I spoke to that woman, and I worried that their promise of a "good money making project" had been snapped up by someone who would treat them no better...

This is SUCH a relief!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is absolutely the BEST news! Thank you so much for letting us know, they have crossed my mind often.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I am glad that I was able to provide an update for you all. I didn't check my email at all yesterday so when I saw that today I was so happy! I've followed the Puppy Mill Project website for a while and it seems like an AMAZING group so when I first saw the ad, I emailed them right away in hopes that they would know what to do and it looks like they knew exactaly what to do and I was so happy that they took the time to actually respond to my email!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news and makes me feel so much better. It is nice that they are going to spend their lives being loved dogs instead of money making projects. Thank goodness for Puppy Mill Project group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libbys Mom*

Libbys Mom:

It warms the heart to get this good news!!

You are a heroine!!!:wavey::wavey::You_Rock_:thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is such great news. I suspect the "money making project" gave i away that they wre a puppy mill to the good folks that got them. May those girls live long healthly, puppyless lives.


----------

